# gentoo amd64 aus auchlinux installieren?

## eQuin

ist es möglich die amd64 version von gentoo aus der konsole von archlinux(i686) zu machen?

oder muss ich es von einer 64bit plattform aus machen?

----------

## Anarcho

Das Problem ist, das du keine 64-bit executables auf nem 32-Bit System laufen lassen kannst. Das wird sicherlich zu Problemen führen. 

Wenn du alle notwendigen Programme vorkompiliert installierst undauch gcc mit multilib hinbekommst und grub einrichtest, könnte es gehen.

----------

## benjamin200

Geht von einem x86 System meiner Meinung und Erfahrung nach nicht. Es schlägt schon beim chrooten fehl, da kein /bin/bash ausgeführt werden kann. Korrigiert mich bitten wenn ich falsch liege.

```

root@ttyp0[gentoo]# chroot /mnt/gentoo/ /bin/bash 

chroot: /bin/bash: Exec format error 

root@ttyp0[gentoo]# 

```

----------

## benjamin200

NACHTRAG:

Nimm einfach die AMD_64_LiveCD - funzt sicher !!!!!

----------

## eQuin

ja, aber das problem ist, das ich nicht 8std. auf meinen pc verzichten will während sich kde installiert! und auch so während der installation, die dauert ja verdammt lange!

gibt es nen 64bit knoppix oder so?

----------

## platinumviper

 *eQuin wrote:*   

> ja, aber das problem ist, das ich nicht 8std. auf meinen pc verzichten will während sich kde installiert!

 

dann lass KDE doch einfach weg und nimm enen WM, qt kannst Du dann auch weglassen, wird fast ausschliesslich von KDE verwendet.

Du kannst es ja später nachinstallieren, falls Du dich dann noch von einem schnellen WM trennen kannst.  :Wink: 

platinumviper

----------

## benjamin200

eQuin schrieb:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ja, aber das problem ist, das ich nicht 8std. auf meinen pc verzichten will während sich kde installiert! und auch so während der installation, die dauert ja verdammt lange! 
> 
> 

 

Habe auch erst vor paar Tagen mein neues System amd64 (Stage1) aufgesetzt - ging wirklich rasend schell. Mit KDE-3.3.1 + Xorg und Konfiguration würde ich mal so auf 7 - 9 Std. Rechenzeit tippen. 

Wie auch schon platinumviper schrieb:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> dann lass KDE doch einfach weg und nimm enen WM, qt kannst Du dann auch weglassen, wird fast ausschliesslich von KDE verwendet.
> 
> Du kannst es ja später nachinstallieren, falls Du dich dann noch von einem schnellen WM trennen kannst. 
> ...

 

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen.

Vielleicht wäre ja eine Stage-3 Installation bzw. Installtion via vorkompilierte Pakete für dich die bessere Wahl,  wenn es Dir darum geht so schnell wie möglich eine grafische Oberfläche zu haben fährst du damit sicher auch nicht schlecht.

Hab mal aufgeschnappt, das Suse in der aktuellen Version 9.2 eine Live CD mit 64 Bit Unterstützung rausbringen will, oder auch schon rausgebracht hat.

Gruß,

Benjamin

----------

## geff

irgendwie liege ich hier unter durchschnitt... mein 2,5 Ghz P4 mit 512 RAM brauchte beim world-update alleine für KDE von heute morgen um 8 bis eben um punkt 7... Ob das wohl an der O3-Optimierung für pentium4 liegt?

----------

## sirro

 *geff wrote:*   

> irgendwie liege ich hier unter durchschnitt... mein 2,5 Ghz P4 mit 512 RAM brauchte beim world-update alleine für KDE von heute morgen um 8 bis eben um punkt 7... Ob das wohl an der O3-Optimierung für pentium4 liegt?

 

Hast du KDE komplett installiert oder nur die Pakete, die du brauchst?

kdelibs, kdebase und kdepim schafft selbst mein Celeron 400 in 12h...

----------

## eQuin

welchen wm soll ich nehmen, der auch gut ist?

----------

## benjamin200

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> kdelibs, kdebase und kdepim schafft selbst mein Celeron 400 in 12h...
> 
> 

 

Diese Erfahrung habe ich gemacht:

Hatte auch ein Celeron 400 mit Gentoo. Als ich (es ist ca. 3 bis 6 Monate her) den emerge Prozess für KDE-3.2.2 gestartet hatte, habe ich mindestens 2 wenn nicht sogar 4 Tage gewartet bist er entlich fertig war. Wohlbemerkt das Teil hatte 64MB RAM.

Mit meinem P4 1,8 GHz  768MB SD-RAM brauchte ich für KDE-3.3.0 ca 8 Std.

Mit meinem AMD-Athlon64 3500+ 1024MB DDR-RAM sollten es so 4 -5 Std. sein. Er kompiliert ca. doppelt so schnell wie der P4 obwohl er nur 2,2 GHz hat. Feine CPU.

Gruß

Benjamin

----------

## geff

zugegeben: komplett. Allerdings nutze ich auch fast alle KDE-Programme gelegentlich (bis auf die kdetoys, die sind überflüssig). Bin eben mal das Menü durchgegangen, da findet sich nur wenig, auf was ich verzichten wollte. Bin eben auf KDE schon 1999 sozialisiert worden...

----------

## benjamin200

NACHTRAG:

Emerge_Dauer bei media-gfx/gimp-2.0.4 P4 vs AMD_Athlon64

P4 1,8 GHz 768MB SD-RAM

```

P4 root # genlop -t gimp

 * media-gfx/gimp

     Wed Nov 17 01:11:30 2004 --> media-gfx/gimp-2.0.4

       merge time: 35 minutes and 48 seconds.

 merged totally 1 ebuild in 35 minutes and 48 seconds.

P4 root #    

```

AMD-Athlon64 3500+ 1024MB DDR-RAM

```

bash-2.05b# genlop -t gimp

 * media-gfx/gimp

     Sat Nov 13 20:19:25 2004 --> media-gfx/gimp-2.0.4

       merge time: 10 minutes and 1 second.

 merged totally 1 ebuild in 10 minutes and 1 second.

bash-2.05b#

```

die 64-Bit Architektur scheint echt ganz schön was herzumachen  :Smile: 

Gruß,

Benjamin

----------

## platinumviper

 *benjamin200 wrote:*   

> die 64-Bit Architektur scheint echt ganz schön was herzumachen 

 

SCNR, aber diese Erkenntnis hatten andere schon vor Dir, die Cray-1 wurde ab August 1976 mit einer 16,55 MHz getakteten 64 Bit CPU und 1 MB RAM (maximal 8 MB) augeliefert; mit 5000000$ für die Minimal-Konfiguration war sie aber ein echter Taschengeldkiller.  :Laughing: 

Ein genau entgegengesetztes Konzept verfolgte ab Mitte der '80er TCM (Thinking Machines Corporation), statt eines komplexen Hochleistungsprozessors wurden viele 1-Bit Prozessoren eigesetzt. Das Einsteigermodell hatte 16384 Prozessoren, auf diesem Bild ist eine TCM CM-2 mit 65536 Prozessoren und RAID5 Array (die "Theke" rechts) zu sehen. Der Monitor im Hintergrund gehört nicht dazu, er hängt an einer Workstation (wahrscheinlich Sun oder SGI), die für die Visualisierung (wahrscheinlich X10 oder X9) der Daten und interaktive Bedienung zuständig ist.

Damit der Bezug zu Linux nicht untergeht:

Extreme Parallelisierung ist heute auch wieder "in", der schnellste Rechner Europas steht in Barcelona, hat 4536 64-Bit CPUs (PPC), wiegt ca. 60 Tonnen und läuft selbstverständlich unter Linux.

platinumviper

----------

